# Outlook 2003 Suchordner für IMAP-Ordner



## jux (9. März 2004)

Hallo,

Suchordner zu erstellen ist eigentlich nicht schwer - für den Persönlichen Ordner. Ich möchte aber für meine IMAP Ordner (nicht unter dem Persönlichen Ordner) Suchordner erstellen. Wenn ich einen neuen Suchordner erstelle oder einen bereits existierenden anpassen will, kann ich bei der Auswahl welche Ordner zu durchsuchen sind nur den Persönlichen Ordner und seine Unterordner auswählen. Vielleicht hatte ja jemand dasselbe Problem und konnte es lösen.
lg,
Jürgen


----------

